# Critical skills application as a candidate engineer



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

Good day,

Would kindly like to find out if it is possible to apply for a critical skills visa (without job offer) if you are registered to ECSA as a "Candidate engineer" as opposed to a professional engineer?


----------



## OscarT (Mar 15, 2018)

Also to note I did graduate from a RSA instituition. I see there is something called Directive 22?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

OscarT said:


> Good day,
> 
> Would kindly like to find out if it is possible to apply for a critical skills visa (without job offer) if you are registered to ECSA as a "Candidate engineer" as opposed to a professional engineer?


Yes. And since you graduated from an SA institution you can even apply for permanent residence.


----------



## CAR123 (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi.

I am in a similar situation. Were you successful in your application for a critical skills visa as a candidate engineer? 

Kind regards


----------

